# Be My Valentine



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought it would be fun for our dogs to send out Valentines wishes from our Havs to their hotties. ound: 

Molly wants to know if Linda's Freddie will be her Valentine ?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

For chicken jerky, Mig is yours. He's a great listener ladies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy goes for the strong athletic type..and would love for Karen's Kodi to be her Valentine!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> For chicken jerky, Mig is yours. He's a great listener ladies.


ahhh Beth, every girl's dream. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy goes for the strong athletic type..and would love for Karen's Kodi to be her Valentine!


Evelyn, Whimsy might have to wait for a reply from Kodi, as his mom is in India for three weeks. lol


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie would like for Yunque to be her Valentine. He has such dreamy eyes, beautiful hair, and seems to be such a fun guy!!!:kiss:


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki saw all pics again and he told me to ask Molly to be his girl! He is ready to send her some virtual toys since he knows how much that little lady loves toys. His tresure includes teddy bear, dinosaur, mouse, five dogs, an elephant and assortment of balls, cream jars and rope toys. he also told me that Molly reminds him of his doggy momma Bonita.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Kallie picks Ted & Quincy for her Valentines! She's fickle, so she can't choose just one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rokipiki said:


> Roki saw all pics again and he told me to ask Molly to be his girl! He is ready to send her some virtual toys since he knows how much that little lady loves toys. His tresure includes teddy bear, dinosaur, mouse, five dogs, an elephant and assortment of balls, cream jars and rope toys. he also told me that Molly reminds him of his doggy momma Bonita.


you can tell Roki, that Molly would love to be his Valentine. She's a sucker for toys for sure.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's a lover boy. He wants them all!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Lizzie would like for Yunque to be her Valentine. He has such dreamy eyes, beautiful hair, and seems to be such a fun guy!!!:kiss:


Lizzie... Yunque said YES and send you this pic with all his love ...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful shot of Yunque


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The sisters are having troubles deciding. They want to go on a double date But they both love Yunqie. Maddies first love was Augie but Finn is Zoeys half brother. Shimpli is very cute but dies he have a brother?
We drew straws and thought it would be fun to have Sonic and Aries as their valentines.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Lizzie... Yunque said YES and send you this pic with all his love ...


 Zoey is so Jealous right now.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahaha. So funny.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Too funny! Yunque has become a handsome young man!

My Finn Man is looking for a fun-loving young lady who is a bit of a hussy and into the 'bad boy' type. Anyone out there fit that description??! :biggrin1: Augie prefers a 'lady', calm, likes long walks on the beach.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Too funny! Yunque has become a handsome young man!
> 
> My Finn Man is looking for a fun-loving young lady who is a bit of a hussy and into the 'bad boy' type. Anyone out there fit that description??! :biggrin1: Augie prefers a 'lady', calm, likes long walks on the beach.


 Its to bad Finn is Zoes half brother because she fits the requirement.
Sexy Zoey


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good one Suzi. ound:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Be my valentine*



motherslittlehelper said:


> Too funny! Yunque has become a handsome young man!
> 
> My Finn Man is looking for a fun-loving young lady who is a bit of a hussy and into the 'bad boy' type. Anyone out there fit that description??! :biggrin1: Augie prefers a 'lady', calm, likes long walks on the beach.


Love your guys' requirements. They seem like quite the pair.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha This is great!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry, girls, Tyler is too old to be looking for a Valentine. The only one his age is Twinkle, but she's his half sister so that won't work. I'm sure if he were younger, he'd have a hard time choosing. He sends XXXOOO to all you ladies anyway.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Lizzie is so excited and LOVED the picture!!! Tomorrow is bath day and she will be all clean and beautiful!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Its to bad Finn is Zoes half brother because she fits the requirement.
> Sexy Zoey


Hmm, Finn and Zoey. Was it their mom or dad that passed on that trait!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynne, Zoey and Finn's common parent is their daddy. Funny thing though, when I met him, he was very mild and mellow, totally unlike his offspring. Finn's full sister is a bit of a wild one too from what I hear. Finn's mom seemed very calm and mellow as well.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic wants all the girls! He is quite the ladies man!!!

Aries says that she fits all of Finn's requirements and finds him quite handsome too. I just hope he doesn't mind a bit of a diva!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie prefers a 'lady', calm, likes long walks on the beach.


Augie! I know a beautiful girl who would love to go on a walk with you. You'll have plenty to talk about- you can give her some tips on how to handle a pesky little brother. She thinks you're totally cute (and mom agrees and approves!!!)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, this such a fun thread.... 
I have to say as sweet and loving as Tillie is, I KNOW she would give the FinnMan a run for his money and LOVE getting into all KINDS of mischief she would never consider on her own. ound: So, Finn, will you be Tillie's Valentine? :whip:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ozzie wants to say "hey" to all the ladies out there! I think he and Cassie would make a cute couple but I don't want to be a meddling mama


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Sonic wants all the girls! He is quite the ladies man!!!
> 
> Aries says that she fits all of Finn's requirements and finds him quite handsome too. I just hope he doesn't mind a bit of a diva!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Oh darn Maddie thought Aries just might be a fellow but she says she doesn't really care.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry, girls, Tyler is too old to be looking for a Valentine. The only one his age is Twinkle, but she's his half sister so that won't work. I'm sure if he were younger, he'd have a hard time choosing. He sends XXXOOO to all you ladies anyway.


 Tell him I want to be his Valentine.:kiss:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Hmm, Finn and Zoey. Was it their mom or dad that passed on that trait!!!


 I think it was the dad because they have a lot of pillow talk in their lines . I mean there must have been something going on if you have" pillow talk."


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well Maddie might be having second thoughts and Zoey dumped her for a hot dog. so Maddie has been thinking that Louis may be a guy she would take a chance with.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Say it isn't so, Piper!! Augie's no good for you!! I'm the one for you -- of course, I'm very shallow and I'm only after you for your great looks. The doctor saw to it that I'm no good for much more than strolling in the moonlight with you . . . Pleez be my Valentine!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache is available, guys. She wants a handsome boy who loves to eat and loves to bark so they can have a romantic dinner and give a great concert together...


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Noooo.... Tillie. But I guess long distance relationships are difficult. But actually Coach has been catching up on Coronation Street so that he can impress Nellie. Would she be interested in a cheeky American?


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well hate to embarrass Alanna's Baxter, as I'm not sure which "team" he's on but Atticus has loved him from day one! SOOO Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> Noooo.... Tillie. But I guess long distance relationships are difficult. But actually Coach has been catching up on Coronation Street so that he can impress Nellie. Would she be interested in a cheeky American?


ha ha, Tillie is BUSTED! eace: come back to CA and we'll 'talk'... :usa2:

Tillie gives her blessing for Coach to pursue Nellie... she looks just like Tillie anyway... aparently coach has a thing for white girls with grey ears... ound:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, although he thinks he's quite large (he is so cute the way he proudly struts when we walk) he is quite tiny at 7lbs so Tillie's petiteness was a plus.

We've set up a playdate for him and Nellie though in February so we'll see how they get on. (oh my I think that is a britishism, I'm picking up sayings already)

We'll get some pics and post


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG a playdate with Nellie and Dizzy!!!?? I am SO envious!!! be sure to take LOTS of pics!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey and Maddie are still ready for a night on the town. They don't understand why no one wants to be their valentine.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

oh my lord, that is hilarious...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahahahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my - Augie is not a competitive type - he usually backs down and gives his toys up to Finn......unless it is something he highly prizes. So, Beau, you may have a bit of work on your hands with regard to Piper. I have a hunch that Augie might think she is worth the fight! :biggrin1:

Finn is quite the charmer and full of energy, so I think he could handle Aries and Tillie, and make them both feel like they were the 'only' one! ound: 

Oh, Suzi - ound: Too funny! Ahem - is this the way their human mom dresses when going out on the town?! :biggrin1:

I am so envious of Laura and Coach, spending time in England. That is one place I have always wanted to go. Lots of pictures, PLEASE!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Zoey and Maddie are still ready for a night on the town. They don't understand why no one wants to be their valentine.


well..Whimsy was hoping for a date with Kodi but I hear he is out of town. So...I think maybe we should make it a girl's night out..how bout it Zoey and Maddie??? Want to party??? You certainly look like you are ready to! arty:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh Suzi, I love that picture. It's really awesome. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha, Suzi that picture is so cute and Sonic says he'd take them both out looking that cute!! And Aries wanted me to say she's sorry that she didn't see your earlier post but she would be okay 'going out' with Maddie, while Sonic took Zoey out (I can't keep up with all of Sonic's girlfriends, but I think this would make 3 with the name Zoey... I did say he was a ladies man!! :biggrin1: )


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> well..Whimsy was hoping for a date with Kodi but I hear he is out of town. So...I think maybe we should make it a girl's night out..how bout it Zoey and Maddie??? Want to party??? You certainly look like you are ready to! arty:


 Yes ! we would love to go party! I'll have to go find a new outfit to match the sisters.ound: Maybe when kodi returns he could take all the girls out I know he likes Maddie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Suzi...I'm looking forward to seeing your matching outfit! I actually have some butterfly fairy wings for myself so I'm all set. Just need to get them for Whimsy.( I really do have them! LOL) Kodi is going to be one lucky pup when he gets back!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Haha, Suzi that picture is so cute and Sonic says he'd take them both out looking that cute!! And Aries wanted me to say she's sorry that she didn't see your earlier post but she would be okay 'going out' with Maddie, while Sonic took Zoey out (I can't keep up with all of Sonic's girlfriends, but I think this would make 3 with the name Zoey... I did say he was a ladies man!! :biggrin1: )


 The sister's fell so much better now that they have some valentines.:whoo:Whimsy gets to come too so sonic will feel special with all the lady's. What are they going to ware?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Lizzie would like for Yunque to be her Valentine. He has such dreamy eyes, beautiful hair, and seems to be such a fun guy!!!:kiss:


 I think we should invite Lizzie Yunque and Sonic can handle all the girls. Maddie has another Secret admirer but she cant remember his or her name. They look alike and the mom called Maddie" little me" Heck we should all just rent a hall and have one big party for all the Havanese Valentines. Tylar can be the chaperon he would probably let everyone have a blast.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Thought it would be fun for our dogs to send out Valentines wishes from our Havs to their hotties. ound:
> 
> Molly wants to know if Linda's Freddie will be her Valentine ?


 Okay so now were having a party :focus:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think we should invite Lizzie Yunque and Sonic can handle all the girls. Maddie has another Secret admirer but she cant remember his or her name. They look alike and the mom called Maddie" little me" Heck we should all just rent a hall and have one big party for all the Havanese Valentines. Tylar can be the chaperon he would probably let everyone have a blast.


 sounds like a good plan to have a party with everyone!:whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think we should invite Lizzie Yunque and Sonic can handle all the girls. Maddie has another Secret admirer but she cant remember his or her name. They look alike and the mom called Maddie" little me" Heck we should all just rent a hall and have one big party for all the Havanese Valentines. Tylar can be the chaperon he would probably let everyone have a blast.


There ya go, Suzi - great idea - except I think we need a larger area than a 'hall' - We need to order up a beautiful clear day, mid to upper 70s, a nicely mown/mowed? large field with some trees around the perimeter. Hmm, in our area, it might have to be later than Valentine's day for the 70s. We have only been to two Hav parties where there were between 20-30 Havs - it was SO much fun to watch all those happy little characters cavorting about.


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hey Ladies,*

Hi Gorgeous Babes,

How about some hot chocolate? My name is Jakie and I would like to join the Valentines Day party too! "Dancing" is a favorite activity of mine, it is widely known in Pinebrook that I am quite a charmer. At first I might act a little shy but in no time I will have the party rockin and frolicking, at least until it is time for my cookie and bed at 8:30 am sharp.

Will you be my Valentine?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Be my valentine*



Suzi said:


> I think we should invite Lizzie Yunque and Sonic can handle all the girls. Maddie has another Secret admirer but she cant remember his or her name. They look alike and the mom called Maddie" little me" Heck we should all just rent a hall and have one big party for all the Havanese Valentines. Tylar can be the chaperon he would probably let everyone have a blast.


Tyler would definitely let everyone have a blast, as he'll probably be over in the corner sleeping and not caring who was raising a ruckus, as he'll be worn out with all the young ladies around.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Thought it would be fun for our dogs to send out Valentines wishes from our Havs to their hotties. ound:
> 
> Molly wants to know if Linda's Freddie will be her Valentine ?


I think Fred only has eyes for Bella. Sorry to disappoint you Molly! See for yourself!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I;ll break the news to her gently. lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe he can break the rules. He would hate to upset Molly. Plus, Bella just ignores his advances anyway!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, does Fred follow Bella around so closely all the time? Where is Scudder left in the scheme of things? Your 'kids' are darling!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! LOL. That was an old video. Fred had a huge obsession with Bella. He would lick her non stop. I had to take him the training class. He doesn't do it anymore, but he is still in love with her. 

Scud is odd man out, but has his mommy heart That boy is so easy going I really don't think he notices he is the 3rd wheel!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG Linda, that is hilarious!

Give the girl some space Fred.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is busy preparing some special presents for Molly! Will post pictures as soon as they get ready!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Julie I love your new picture of Piper and Riley the poca dots are cute. Maddie and Zoey think they are cool too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> Roki is busy preparing some special presents for Molly! Will post pictures as soon as they get ready!


 Molly is a very lucky girl.op2:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks! LOL. That was an old video. Fred had a huge obsession with Bella. He would lick her non stop. I had to take him the training class. He doesn't do it anymore, but he is still in love with her.
> 
> Scud is odd man out, but has his mommy heart That boy is so easy going I really don't think he notices he is the 3rd wheel!


So funny! Augie is laid back like Scudder too. I couln't believe how Fred was stuck to her like glue! I used to have a little female cockatiel. My male cockatiel, Spike, would pester the bejeebers out of her, hold his wings out funny and chirp at her and follow her incessantly. I finally had to let them have their fly time at separate times because it was clear she wanted no part of him. :biggrin1:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Julie I love your new picture of Piper and Riley the poca dots are cute. Maddie and Zoey think they are cool too.


Thanks Suzi! We went to a Valentine photo fundraiser over the weekend and we got this cute picture.

Now that Riley's hair is growing back maybe Maddie or Zoey would consider a younger man? He has bad manners but he is FUN!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Only just found this thread!Dizzie and Nellie are looking forward to their play date with coach,hope Nellie isn't too much of a handful for Coach,she can be rather bossy!I think Dizzie has a bit of a thing for Ache,but being an English gentle man he doesn't like to go on about it!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Come on, Dizzie!! Ache is waiting... haha


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Thanks Suzi! We went to a Valentine photo fundraiser over the weekend and we got this cute picture.
> 
> Now that Riley's hair is growing back maybe Maddie or Zoey would consider a younger man? He has bad manners but he is FUN!!!


 Zoey has bad manners too and she loves younger more playful men she would love to be his valentine . Whimsy may want to share because we set up a girls night but that's okay. Does Piper have her eyes on someone?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rokipiki said:


> Roki is busy preparing some special presents for Molly! Will post pictures as soon as they get ready!


PANT PANT , SLURP SLURP.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jake and Mindy said:


> Hi Gorgeous Babes,
> 
> How about some hot chocolate? My name is Jakie and I would like to join the Valentines Day party too! "Dancing" is a favorite activity of mine, it is widely known in Pinebrook that I am quite a charmer. At first I might act a little shy but in no time I will have the party rockin and frolicking, at least until it is time for my cookie and bed at 8:30 am sharp.
> 
> Will you be my Valentine?


Sorry-but that is awesome! What girl could resist??


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hanna is looking for a Valentine's. She's a big flirt and has no shame. She loves tissues and teddy bears.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hanna, Mig is your guy. He too is an avid shredder. He's willing to share custody of his stuffed jellyfish-all for you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Zoey has bad manners too and she loves younger more playful men she would love to be his valentine . Whimsy may want to share because we set up a girls night but that's okay. Does Piper have her eyes on someone?


Whimsy is all for sharing!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pixiesmom said:


> Hanna, Mig is your guy. He too is an avid shredder. He's willing to share custody of his stuffed jellyfish-all for you.


Hanna says yes! She said she's not sure about the jelly fish since she's never seen one before, but she'll love shredding things together.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max would like a Valentine - someone that loves to RLH and play with toys and loves home cooked food .... also a snuggler would be an added bonus !

PS He thinks Ache is super cute ;-)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

atsilvers27 said:


> Hanna says yes! She said she's not sure about the jelly fish since she's never seen one before, but she'll love shredding things together.


Mig says "Whoo-hoo!!" :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jemmax said:


> Max would like a Valentine - someone that loves to RLH and play with toys and loves home cooked food .... also a snuggler would be an added bonus !
> 
> PS He thinks Ache is super cute ;-)


 Maddie is going crazy for those eyes! She would jump two feet in the air for home cooking. Her mother thinks she is the best snuggler too.RLH thats a given.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Maddie and Max - sitting in a tree......


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

jemmax said:


> Max would like a Valentine - someone that loves to RLH and play with toys and loves home cooked food .... also a snuggler would be an added bonus !
> 
> PS He thinks Ache is super cute ;-)


Aww. Ache is smiling right now... She loves home cooked food and RLH too. I think she is in love already... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

jemmax said:


> Max would like a Valentine - someone that loves to RLH and play with toys and loves home cooked food .... also a snuggler would be an added bonus !
> 
> PS He thinks Ache is super cute ;-)


Nellie thinks Max fits her profile just fine!She is sending a snap shot!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay now there is competition Nellie is one of Maddie best English girl friends . She loves all the neat pictures and wants to stay friends. So even tho Max is a perfect match for her she said Nellie can be his valentine. Hum we are confused I think Maddie and Whimsy are still available or am I mistaken?


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max doesn't want any trouble with the girls - he has plenty of love for everyone ! Maddie/Ache/Nellie/Whimsy ♥♥♥ ♥♥♥ ♥♥♥ ♥♥♥


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL! Ozzie is willing to help Max with all the girls....he thinks they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Come on, Ozzie. Ache is not too happy sharing her boy!! hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Dear Molly,
Today is Valentine Day and our virtual date! In my country for centuries boy give his chosen girl this heart on the first date. This heart is a symbol of love! It has a little mirror and whenever girl looks into the mirror she should see his Valentine! 
I will have some more presents for you today!

Lot of licks and kisses

Roki


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how sweet! All the other girls will be so envious! And Molly will likely swoon...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rokipiki said:


> Dear Molly,
> Today is Valentine Day and our virtual date! In my country for centuries boy give his chosen girl this heart on the first date. This heart is a symbol of love! It has a little mirror and whenever girl looks into the mirror she should see his Valentine!
> I will have some more presents for you today!
> 
> ...


Molly is tinkled pink. That Roki is such a gentleman. How sweet that tradition is. Molly sends all her love, and kisses too. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love that tradition so romantic.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

A belated very happy Valentines day ,with lots of love from Dizzie and NellieXxXxXx!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute stuffed dog!!!:biggrin1:


----------

